# power supply



## glondor (Oct 29, 2010)

Would this power supply work for a small silver cell? Thanks.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes


----------



## glondor (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool thanks


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 30, 2010)

Check This to know which cable to use:
http://www.helpwithpcs.com/courses/power-supply-basics-inc-pinouts.htm

or this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_supply_unit_%28computer%29


----------

